# Bonding with New Pigeon???



## Wolfie (Jun 15, 2003)

Hello everyone, (I'm new to this forum) I have recently purchased a pigeon (I don't know how to tell if its a boy or girl) in a bird swap. I was wondering if you can sucessfully bond with a adult pigeon? I don't want to rubber band/cut his wing but I don't want him to be shut up in a cage and never get to go outside. Sorry if this is a dumb question. Well thank you very much for reading!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com. Congratulations on your new bird! Yes, it is possible to bond with an adult pigeon, but depending upon the temperament of the bird it may take a while for this to happen. Take things slowly until the bird gets used to you and realizes you are not a threat.

You can clip the feathers of the wings to hamper the flying ability, but please be sure the bird is safe from predators when outside. If it can't fly, it has no defense against hawks, cats, dogs, etc.

What kind of pigeon did you get .. a racing pigeon or one of the show breeds? 

Terry Whatley


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you Terry! I purchased a adult black-white racing pigeon. I think he has a pretty good temperment (He gets along with my dog pretty well) Thanks for replying!


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hi there! I don't know how similar this situation is, but: I adopted a wounded adult feral pigeon several years ago, and he DEFINITELY bonded... but it took a long time--probably a year or so. But your bird is probably also already domesticated and not hurt, so I would think it would go faster. Now we don't clip Pidge Pidge's wings, and he is free to go outside if he wants--although he rarely does, by choice! (His coop is inside.) I should think he will definitely bond as you spend time with him and feed him etc, and it's so rewarding when they do!!! Good luck!


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

PS-- First of all: no question is dumb! We all start somewhere in terms of learning about pigeons, and I still learn many many new things from people on this forum every day...!

Secondly, if you have a question about gender, from what I understand, you can only look for behavioral indicators. If you don't know how your species of pigeon acts male/female, I would recommend going somewhere where you can observe multiple pigeons--usually it is pretty obvious which are male and which are female, especially if you see them eventually mate. I also understand though, that even behavior isn't always a fool-proof indicator, and the ultimate proof is if HE lays an egg!


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 15, 2003)

Funny! I still have to build a coop for him though... any minimum size? Thanks for all your help PidgePidge and Terry!


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hmmmm.... I'm no good for coop questions, but others on here will no tons: I have mine in a three story ferret cage (we call it his condo), and I sewed a cover for the top story that comes down over the sides, and he nests on his top 'story'... but as I said, others will know a lot about building them-- you may want to post a new topic... Good luck!


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

You can bond with a pigeon of any age.How scared of you is he or is he used to people?
Mine were so scared of me that when I got them even if I just walked by there cage they'd shoot to the other end.To earn its trust is hard work but its worth it.I cant pet them yet but now they'll fly down and perch on me so they keep getting better.As for the coop.The bigger the better.Preferably 4' by 4' or bigger.It would be great if it was big enough for him to fly in.A trap such as a bob trap works good to you can get them at supply stores.They need grit seeds and fresh water.What kind is it a homing pigeon?If its
trained it will just fly back to its old owner.So if its a homer you have to give it a reason to stay like a mate or eggs.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 15, 2003)

Not really sure Mike. I think I should post some pics as soon as I can. Hes a very pretty bird but shivers when I come near. Hrm, probably only needs time. As for the coop I went out and got him a big parrot cage and he seems to like it all right. Next swap I think I'll get him a friend


----------

